
Analyse Asia 74: Vizable and Tableau in a Mobile First Asia with Dave Story - bleongcw
http://analyse.asia/2015/11/18/episode-74-vizable-tableau-dave-story-mobile-first-asia/
======
bleongcw
Synopsis: In this episode, Dave Story, VP, Mobile and Strategic Growth at
Tableau Software, joined us for a chat to discuss his perspectives on how
Tableau is poised to grow in a mobile first Asia with the vision of analytics
everywhere, and their new free mobile app, Vizable, which helps to turn data
into beautiful interactive graphs. Sharing his experiences as the CTO of
LucasFilm and Move to how he landed his current role in Tableau, Dave also
told the back story of Vizable app that combined Silicon Valley and Hollywood.
Last but not least, through the conversation, he shared the lessons as a
manager of products and focused on asking the right questions on what the
product should do rather than figuring out the users first.

